# TThriller Splitter Register (LCR front splitter mod)



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

It would appear that since I posted the first photos of the LCR splitter mod on a TT, I might have started a bit of a trend 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... r+splitter

So I've had a quick search to see how many have posted photos of the splitter on their TT.

Here's a list of those of us that have added the LCR splitter and the date the photos were posted.

1. TThriller (15/04/07)









2. Rhod_TT (07/05/07)









3. demetri (16/05/07)









4. WAZ-TT (19/05/07)









5. Spud (30/05/07)









6. CoTTsie (02/06/07)









7. RichT (06/06/070









8. tt9060 (08/06/07)









9. Josh263uk (19/06/07









9. rabvtec (10/07/07)









10. Baggie Boy (14/07/07)









As more of you post up photo's, I'll add you to the list. If you spot any others that I've missed. let me know...

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*cough* glory hunter *cough*



Although, "TThriller Splitter" is almost as good as "Wak Box", not sure if it's gonna stick tho Dave.

Nick


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nem said:


> *cough* glory hunter *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends what adhesive you use.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

jampott said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* glory hunter *cough*
> ...


Im still trying to work out what a tthriller splitter is.
Its not what Michael Jackson does to kids is it?
If so.,


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

simple question - what's the point of this thread?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> *cough* glory hunter *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to remember who it was who first coined the phrase "TThriller Splitter" :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* glory hunter *cough*
> ...


I'll get my coat 

Nick


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

WooHoo. Do I get a prize for being second?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Nando said:


> simple question - what's the point of this thread?


Did you see that?
Totally ignored.
Went straight past you.
[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > simple question - what's the point of this thread?
> ...


What the point of any thread?

If you can't see the point of a particular thread, then what's the point in posting up to say you don't... [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=knife.gif]

Are you trying to make this like the Mk2 forum with your unwanted negativity....


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


And there's a lot of that going around here recently. What's happened to the place?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think it might make more sense to the register and have a thread link to the owners posted picture as well


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

I don't know what it is but it does sound painfull!!


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

Getting back to the point.....

I'm picking one up in the morning, and will be fitting it during the week, any tip's or problems found when fitting??? :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Steve_H said:


> I'm picking one up in the morning, and will be fitting it during the week, any tip's or problems found when fitting??? :?


Just make sure you don't cut too much off of either end before fitting it. I did and it's sits a little too far rearward for my liking.

A friend to hold it in place while fitting may be helpful too (or use some strong tape).


----------



## Steve_H (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for that tip Rhod-TT I'll use some gaffa tape to assist me with holding it in place then, that should be strong enough... as I don't think the other half would want to get her knees dirty... :lol:

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## demetri (Mar 7, 2007)

i got my girlfriend to fit mine, think i may have sen to many nutts adverts lol... jokes aside its a very simple operation, i just used pilot holes and self tapping screws..


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > simple question - what's the point of this thread?
> ...


Clearly your contribution raised sufficient awareness to prompt a response. Cheers G :wink:



TThriller said:


> What the point of any thread?


Ideally, IMO, a thread should contain information that cannot be sourced from using the search facility. I guess your thread sort-of does this, however, it would serve a greater purpose if it had installation information, pictures etc - oh but this comes up from using the search function :roll: If I get the time I will start the "Nando's Discarded Confectionary Wrapper Storage Register (Kit Kat Chunky foil in doorcard net mod)" :wink:

I've had the opportunity to re-read your post and the purpose is clear. It was an attempt to 'brand' a mod - I hope it sticks. It's catchy :wink: Apologies for questioning it in the first place.



TThriller said:


> If you can't see the point of a particular thread, then what's the point in posting up to say you don't...


Like you, I can post whatever I want. the forum is here for questions to be answered. Are you always so defensive?...



TThriller said:


> Are you trying to make this like the Mk2 forum with your unwanted negativity....


I'm not being negative and I have no idea what is happening on the mk2 forum. Perhaps I beginning to share the sentiments of the distinguished TTotal 

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Well i wouldnt say that you were the first im afraid. I did fit one to a QS back in Feb. I will find a pic when im back in the office!!

We keep the splitters in stock too. Â£17.50 to forum members. 

These are very popular on the Ibiza's too. Ive been through a few now due to lowness of the car!

Alex


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Wak said:


> I think it might make more sense to the register and have a thread link to the owners posted picture as well


Good idea WAK! Thanks.

Front page amended


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nando said:


> I've had the opportunity to re-read your post and the purpose is clear. It was an attempt to 'brand' a mod - I hope it sticks. It's catchy :wink: Apologies for questioning it in the first place.


In that case, no worries, no offense taken and none intended.



Nando said:


> Ideally, IMO, a thread should contain information that cannot be sourced from using the search facility. I guess your thread sort-of does this, however, it would serve a greater purpose if it had installation information, pictures etc -


I would agree with you! I was hoping to put a "hints and tips" section on the thread, but getting the car prepared and ready for the Le Mans and Nurburgring trips has a higher priority at the moment.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Steve_H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picking one up in the morning, and will be fitting it during the week, any tip's or problems found when fitting??? :?
> ...


Good advice.

I cut a short length off the ends ( about 40mm iirc) and then used parcel tape to hold the splitter in roughly the right position, then nibbling more off in 5m slices until I was happy with the fit at the front. My aim was to get the curve of the splitter to follow the curve of the bumper. The ends needed trimming to get the ends to fit snuggly against the black wheel spats.

It is well worth taking your time with this part of the operation. I guess this took at least half of the time I spend fitting the splitter.

Dave


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Good thread, nice cheap mod.

Just one question to throw out.

I read you used "Short stubby self tapping/drilling screws, No10 x 20mm. "

Is there any danger of going into any pipes just above where the screws go or is there nothing above this area of the front end?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What do they do?


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> What do they do?


Hold the spoiler to the underneath of the front end.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X-UFO said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > What do they do?
> ...


Not the flipping screws, the splitter. I know what screws do. :lol:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

> Not the flipping screws, the splitter. I know what screws do. :lol:


LOL the splitter gives extra downforce to the front end when doing speeds over 200mph. Below that speed it is mildy cosmetically, aesthetically and visually a small finishing off of the front end thing


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

thettshop said:


> These are very popular on the Ibiza's too. Ive been through a few now due to lowness of the car!
> 
> Alex


When I had an MGZR this was a popular cheap mod on their forum about 2 years ago!! I made a SEAT spoiler (can't remember what off but it was in 2 parts) fit my old Corsa about 6 years ago!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

X-UFO said:


> Good thread, nice cheap mod.
> 
> Just one question to throw out.
> 
> ...


I pre-drilled my holes with a tiny drill and had a poke around first: didnt find anything in the way. If you can find 10mm screws they would be more long enough.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

X-UFO said:


> > Not the flipping screws, the splitter. I know what screws do. :lol:
> 
> 
> LOL the splitter gives extra downforce to the front end when doing speeds over 200mph. Below that speed it is mildy cosmetically, aesthetically and visually a small finishing off of the front end thing


Thought I had gone to a DIY forum for a moment there ;-)

Thx, tbh it wouldnt last 2 seconds on mine, the plastic guards scrape often enough as it is.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

tt9060 added to the list


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys, when trimming off the two clip-in lugs off the centre supports on the splitter, do you just trim off just the lugs or are you all taking a little more plastic off?

The reason for asking is that when offering up the splitter to the car after removing just the lugs, the splitter seems to 'bow' in the middle cos the centre two supports are still too long . .


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> Guys, when trimming off the two clip-in lugs off the centre supports on the splitter, do you just trim off just the lugs or are you all taking a little more plastic off?
> 
> The reason for asking is that when offering up the splitter to the car after removing just the lugs, the splitter seems to 'bow' in the middle cos the centre two supports are still too long . .


A little bit more than just the clip-in lugs is what I cut off. Basically so they were the same height as the sides of the splitter.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheers mate .. I thought as much :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

How many of us is that now???


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

its about 10 to 15mm you need to remove from the two center supports.

a little at a time is better than guessing and hacking too much off.


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

thettshop said:


> Well i wouldnt say that you were the first im afraid. I did fit one to a QS back in Feb. I will find a pic when im back in the office!!
> 
> We keep the splitters in stock too. Â£17.50 to forum members.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find it on your website. I'd like to pick one up. Any help appreciated.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue TTop said:


> thettshop said:
> 
> 
> > Well i wouldnt say that you were the first im afraid. I did fit one to a QS back in Feb. I will find a pic when im back in the office!!
> ...


Try any Seat dealer


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

If Rab (rabvtec) would like to post the url's to his pics on here, I'll update the first page


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> If Rab (rabvtec) would like to post the url's to his pics on here, I'll update the first page


 :wink:









http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t254 ... C00237.jpg









http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t254 ... C00240.jpg









http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t254 ... C00242.jpg


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

not arf


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a few pic's from Donny where you can see these splitter(s) (May have been only one car I can't remember) being prized away from the bumper, I'm guessing its due to the wind pushing it down?

I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Front page updated


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

It stopped raining today, long enought to fit mine


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks brilliant on a black TT 

Are there anymore pictures of the denim blue TT with it done?

Cheers


----------

